
Taking a stand against unofficial Ubuntu images - popey
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/01/taking-a-stand-against-unstable-risky-unofficial-ubuntu-images/
======
type0
Is this OVH they are talking about?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11934459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11934459)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937076)

